# Potomac Pike save the day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The Lgmouth are shut down due to falling water temps. But the Potomac Pike where not. We had many hookups and lost fish. It was a good night. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

lmao @ Patomac pike. Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess they do have their purpose.


----------

